# new 28frls



## strawec (Mar 4, 2004)

three days ago after waiting two months our 2004 outback28frls came in. the dealer showed us through it and i couldn't find anything wrong, i was expecting to spend alot of time but went right though without a hitch. It didn't have a oven or a convection which we could care less. but, i made the dealer think so and we worked out a deal. I've spent the last two days stocking up and putting a small grill together just to name a few tasks, i'm not complaining. This weekend we are going to a campground 10 miles done the road. I'm pulling with a 2004 dodge slt quad cab lb dually and the 600 diesel.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new camper and have fun on your shake down trip!


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm jealous! I can't wait to get our 21RS. Hopefully our "walk thru" will be easy too. Have a great trip- hope all goes well.


----------

